# Hey! New here !



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey!

I recently went to my first mouse show on the 17th! Today I've joined The NMC!

Later this year I'd like to start breeding my own mice for shows but im currently waiting on 1. more space or 2. If I move out!

I'm still learning right now, so I also want to wait until I'm more confident.

Love Silver colours and Satin and astrex coats!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed the show, welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## BonsaiMICE (Feb 20, 2018)

whiggy said:


> Welcome!


 thank you! I'm looking forward to learning more on here


----------

